# Hi people!!



## Snakeboy

Hey Everyone glad to finally join!  

Is there anyone on here know of any snake shops or snake breeders in scotland!! As I'm looking to get my first corn snake but cant find any where to get em!!


----------



## Anonymous

Hiya and







to the forum hope you enjoy your stay :lol:


----------



## gillsboy

hi hope u find a corn


----------



## nattyb

hello u got the same avatar


----------



## Andyman

elo! lol @ nat, this could get confusin!


----------



## gillsboy

well it aredy confused me twice readin sommit net said and thought it was snakeboy. tho it not take much 2 confuse me


----------



## Snakeboy

Do you want me to change it? tis no prob


----------



## nattyb

lol if u dont mind even im gettin confused :shock:


----------



## Snakeboy

All changed lol


----------



## gillsboy

that better now i not confused :lol:


----------



## Andyman

lol sorted now!


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, classic. dont spose anyone could just read the persons name? nah, thats too much hassle


----------



## gillsboy

im not smart enough to think of that. even if it is that obvious


----------



## Anonymous

cornmorphs said:


> lol, classic. dont spose anyone could just read the persons name? nah, thats too much hassle


I was thinking the same :roll:


----------



## Andyman

Depends what you get used to like for me if theres a pic i just look @ the pic and i imediatly no who it is without having to check out the name but sein as there were 2 pics alike i just presumed it were Nat when it wern't, only coz it were in the introduction page i bothered 2 check the name & thk god i did lol


----------



## t-bo

Hi Snakeboy, and welcome!


----------



## Charun

hi and welcom!


----------



## Snakeboy

Thank you all for your kind welcomes!  

Is there anyone here from Scotland if so then where did you get your reptiles?

Cheers Ross


----------



## Gaboon

Hello and welcom i just got here  good luck on your reptile shop quest im sure you will make it, now go and get that corn snake!!!!
:wink:


----------



## Snakeboy

Lol Cheers buddy


----------



## VMatt

cornmorphs said:


> lol, classic. dont spose anyone could just read the persons name? nah, thats too much hassle



You haven't figured out avatar either hey! :wink:


----------

